# Camping on the Battenkill? Arlington VT.



## rod (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone have any reviews about "Camping on the Battenkill" campground in Arlington VT.? Are the sites big? Private? etc. 
We like to rv. in somewhat rustic sites and like as much privacy as possible as we sometimes like to sit by the campfire later than the typical 10/11 quiet times. we're not obnoxious loud campers just like hangin out and conversing w/ friends. and don't want to encroach on others. we also don't mind dry camping w/o hookups as long as there are hot showers available. Anyone have any recommendations about cgrounds in New England that might match our likings? Thanks!


----------



## bassin (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello Rod,
I don't know anything about camping in VT. We do our camping in ME and NH. We've only camped there once, but try bunganut.com. It's unique because a lot of the campground is set up on the side of a hill. It's actually pretty cool! They had to build platforms(like decks), for some sites, inorder to have a flat surface to tent or rv on. I don't know if it has as private as a campsite as you might want, but the one that we had was great!
Dan


----------

